# Mass. Holds Another Low-Number License Lottery



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON (AP) ―Massachusetts is holding another low-number license plate lottery. 
Up for grabs this time out are 169 of the state's most sought-after plates, including 7A, 3333, V36 and 66X.

Registrar Rachel Kaprelian says applications are available in all Registry of Motor Vehicle branches or on the registry's Web site.

Entries must be mailed and postmarked by Aug. 10. The drawing will be held live at the Larz Anderson Museum in Brookline at a date and time still to be announced.

Massachusetts Holds Lottery For Low-Number License Plates - wbztv.com


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

For the life of me, I can't see why people give a sh*t about having a low-number license plate.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I have a very low number on my Harley. People frequently ask me how I got it. I didn't ask for it, it was just randomly assigned.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Killjoy said:


> For the life of me, I can't see why people give a sh*t about having a low-number license plate.


Years ago you needed connections to get a low number. It was a sign of prestige.

Now through a lottery it makes you *feel* like you're somebody important.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

94c said:


> Years ago you needed connections to get a low number. It was a sign of prestige.
> 
> Now through a lottery it makes you *feel* like you're somebody important.


 Kinda defeats the whole reasoning, wouldn't you say?

If you don't need to know anyone anymore because you can just win it from a lottery, isn't the whole thing antiquated?

I must admit, my family has a plate that is the sequence "X 1234". I want to keep it for the simple reason that it's been in my family since the 1940's, and that I still have the plates from before '66 that used to come out every year before some genius thought of stickers.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

If it's a birthdate or a number that has some significance in your life, I can see trying to get it regardless of how.

Me personally, I'm holding out for REALLY low numbers. If it ain't a negative number, I don't want it.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

I wonder just how legit that lottery really is. Have ya ever looked at the list of the "winners" and noticed that the majority of them are from Winthrop, and Hingham, and Brookline and Wellesley and have a III or a IV after their names?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

I need one so I can remember my plate # when Sniper loud pages it at the mall!

"Could the owner of 69X please return to your vehicle? You left your headlights on."


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I must admit, my family has a plate that is the sequence "X 1234". I want to keep it for the simple reason that it's been in my family since the 1940's, and that I still have the plates from before '66 that used to come out every year before some genius thought of stickers.


How does that work? Do you just go the registry together and pass it on from one car to the next? Someone asked me once how I got my plate, it's a classic Irish combination, and if it was a family plate. I had no idea what they were talking about and was too busy to ask them.

What are plates that are "before '66" ?


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

I'm going to enter this lottery just to piss off the people who actually care about getting on of these.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah, I'm for the standard issue plate. In Rhode Island it seems like its still quite important for those of status to be recognized by low numbers. 

Side note: I see alot of Rhode Islanders with different buttons? such as FOP, KoC, etc stuck directly onto the license plate often partially obstructing the characters. Whats the deal with those? Just bragging?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> What are plates that are "before '66" ?


Before 1967, you got new plates with the same number on them every year.

So in '66, the background of the plate would be maroon (I think) with white numbers/letters. In '65 it could have been dark green, and before that dark blue. All had light colored letters/numbers to contrast. The year of issue was stamped into the plate as well.

For 1967 and on, the plates changed to the format we all know. A white reflective background with blue letters/numbers. Then red letters/numbers, and finally the green letters/numbers, all on white background. Depending on when you bought your car back in the day, these were all acceptable, and you simply put the sticker in the corner of the plate with the month and year expiration.

You rarely see the green plates anymore, and I've only ever seen the red plates once. I wanted to put "year of manufacture" plates on my '67 Ford, but they really wouldn't stand out like the pre-'67 plates.


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Last time I saw a list for the low number lottery, I 69 was on it.

That would have been worth trying for.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I would love to see a complete list of plates that cannot be issued for various reasons. We all know they're out there. Letter combinations that might offend people, numbers that...well, Ok, I guess it's only letters.

Ever see JIZ on a plate? How about FUK? SUK? ASS? There HAS to be a list!!!!

What about JEW? That would be an awesome plate for a Rabbi to get. 123 JEW or 1JE W02 or some combination.

And vanity plates that are very suggestive? IWANSX? EATME? LETS69? There has to be a list.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> I would love to see a complete list of plates that cannot be issued for various reasons. We all know they're out there. Letter combinations that might offend people, numbers that...well, Ok, I guess it's only letters.
> 
> Ever see JIZ on a plate? How about FUK? SUK? ASS? There HAS to be a list!!!!
> 
> ...


 A couple years ago in NH a man had a plate 'JAP'....it was recinded because someone thought it was a slur on Japs...go figure. No, it was not me.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> A couple years ago in NH a man had a plate 'JAP'....it was recinded because someone thought it was a slur on Japs...go figure. No, it was not me.


 I was on a drill weekend in NH once outside of the Longhorn in Manchester when I came across a NH Veterans plate in the parking lot of my very distinctive last name. 


Boston Irish Lass said:


> How does that work? Do you just go the registry together and pass it on from one car to the next?


I'm not particularly sure, but I believe there's limits on who you can transfer it to, like immediate family members. It's a PAS (Passenger Special Plate) that my grandfather got after getting out of the service in WWII. He had it for nearly 50 years before giving it to my mom in the early 90's. It means a lot to her too; she kept a pile of sh*t car that no longer ran at all in the driveway insured until she could afford a second car just so the plate wouldn't go into revocation.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

94c said:


> Years ago you needed connections to get a low number. It was a sign of prestige.
> 
> Now through a lottery it makes you *feel* like you're somebody important.


I feel important when I'm not broke! Stop wasting money people!!!!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Give me any plate, can't remember shit anyway!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mtc said:


> As if knowing someone in the RMV is prestigious! For a few grand you can get any plate you want - just go to the right window!


For less than that, you can get a driver's license under any name you want.



sdb29 said:


> I wonder just how legit that lottery really is. Have ya ever looked at the list of the "winners" and noticed that the majority of them are from Winthrop, and Hingham, and Brookline and Wellesley and have a III or a IV after their names?


It's actually pretty legit. Because where you work they're either unlicensed or revoked. So they'll just steal the damn plate anyway.

Why pay for it.


----------

